# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Πελοπόνησος > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Τρίπολης >  Χρονοδιάγραμμα στησίματος κόμβων το ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ...

## Zakk

Θα παρακαλούσα όποιον/όποιους ξεκινήσουν να στήνουν (τα Ap βασικά) το καλοκαίρι να γράφουν εδώ τι και πως γίνεται για να βλέπουμε πως έχει η κατάσταση και να κανονίζουμε ανάλογα πότε θα είμαστε Τρίπολη να στήνει ο καθε ένας τον κόμβο του και πότε για μπανάκι...
Προτεραιότητα στα Ap του Θοδωρή, του Αγιο Βασίλη, των Πυλώνωνν του Σταδίου και της Γιγαντο-Κωλόνας ΔΕΗ.
Για λεφτά σφυρίξτε κλέφτικα  ::  
Μέχρι την άλλη παρασκευή βιβλία και σπίτι

----------


## warchief

Zakk σε αφήσαμε ποτέ ανενημέρωτο και γκρινιάζεις ...???  ::   :: 

Γενικά να τελειώσει η @$#$&^%# εξεταστική, και θα κάνουμε ένα meeting - πάρτι - φαγοπότι - ουζοκατάνιξη , για να δούμε τι θα κάνουμε το καλοκαίρι από πλευράς δικτύου, να ανασυγκροτηθούμε γενικότερα.

Αναμείνατε,

εξοπλισμός έρχεται (πάντα αυτό λέω  :: ), όρεξη υπάρχει, κάτι θα γίνει ...  ::

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

ΚΑΛΗ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΤΙΚΗ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ TRWN-ΙΤΕΣ ! ! !

----------


## Mika

ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΠΡΟΚΟΠΗ  ::   ::

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Πέρα από την πλάκα εγώ μέχρι τις 13 Ιουλίου θα λείπω διακοπές. Οπότε εμένα υπολογίστε με από 13 και μετά.

----------


## pan-pan

Εσενα δεν σε υπολογιζουμε καν.Γραμενο σε εχουμε

ΥΓ:Παλι γ@..σα σημερα στην αναλυση 2!Αντε καλο Σεπτεμβρη παιδες!

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

> Εσενα δεν σε υπολογιζουμε καν.Γραμενο σε εχουμε
> 
> ΥΓ:Παλι γ@..σα σημερα στην αναλυση 2!Αντε καλο Σεπτεμβρη παιδες!


Ρε τι μιλάς ρε καμένε; Κάθεσαι στον δίπλα υπολογιστή από μένα στην αίθουσα υπολογιστών του Πανεπιστημίου και αντί να μου μιλήσεις, post-άρεις εδώ και μου στέλνεις pm! Ή έχουμε λιώσει ή έχουμε φτάσει και πληκτρολογούμε πιο γρήγορα απ'ότι μιλάμε !

----------


## pan-pan

Ρε Zakk που το βρηκες το Voip???Στο TRWN δεν εισαι συνδεδεμενος που το βρηκες??Μεσα στο σπιτι σου το χρησιμοποιεις για να ρωτας την μητερα σου τι θα φας το μεσημερι??  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Zakk

> Ρε Zakk που το βρηκες το Voip???Στο TRWN δεν εισαι συνδεδεμενος που το βρηκες??Μεσα στο σπιτι σου το χρησιμοποιεις για να ρωτας την μητερα σου τι θα φας το μεσημερι??


Χα,χα, αστείο μικρέ χτικιάρη ανθρωπάκο.
Τι να κάνουμε, αυτά είναι τα προνόμια μιας σύνδεσης adsl
Μετά θες και να περάσεις και καλόξυλο...  ::

----------


## warchief

Ε ρε κάψιμο........

@panpan

Ρε σι πάνο ο Σεπτέμβρης είναι ωραίος μήνας.....  ::   ::   :: 

@Under

Βικτωρα πίστεψέ με δεν θα μας λήψεις καθόλου , εδώ έχουμε να σε δούμε στην σχολή κανά μήνα, ε θα κάνουμε υπομονή αλλον ένα , σιγά τα αυγά

@Zakk

Ρε Zakk μου είπανε πως έχεις περάσει δομημένη στο σπίτι και έχεις δώσει cisco IP phone σε κάθε δωμάτιο... (και στην τουαλέτα??????)  ::   ::   ::   ::  

Τεσπα άντε μάγκες υπομονή άλλη μια βδομάδα έχουμε και μετά τελος.

Ελα τσιου (copyright fot  ::  )

-Warchief

----------


## Zakk

Το linksys κοντεύει να φτάσει στη σκεπή μου....
Δεν το πιστεύω  :: 
Καταραμένα όλο στις αποθήκες των τελωνείων και των πωλητών τους θα είστε?
Τώρα θα δείτε:μια ζωή μες το ηλεκτρολογικό-τσίμα τσίμα-κουτάκι θα είστε  :: 
Και θα το σκευτώ πολύ μετα από όσα κάνετε εάν θα σας βάλω και cooler-άκια...  :: 
ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΧΡΟΝΟΔΙΑΓΡΑΜΜΑ  ::  
Μέχρι την Δευτέρα θα είμαι θοδωρή  ::  
Άντε και στη Δ.Ε.Η. αν ο παπαζαφειρόπουλος μιας φτιάξει με linksys στην κολώνα...

----------


## JS

Εγώ πάντως μόλις το παρέδωσα  ::   ::   ::  
Με γειά και καλό στήσιμο...

----------


## Zakk

Άκυρο από ότι συζήτησα με τον παπαζαφ που έχει ασχοληθεί...πολλά τα λεφτά...
Οπότε είμαι και εγώ από Δευτέρα προσωρινά Θοδωρή και μόλις μπεί το Ap στους πυλώνες(στην κορυφή τους εννοείται  :: ) θα είμαι πυλώνα γιατί:
ΕΧΕΤΕ ΒΑΛΕΙ ΤΗΝ OMNI ΧΑΜΗΛΑ ΣΤΟ ΚΟΝΤΑΡΙ ΣΤΟ ΘΟΔΩΡΗ ΑΝΤΙ ΝΑ ΤΗ ΒΑΛΕΤΕ ΟΣΟ ΠΙΟ ΨΗΛΑ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ
Anyway, άμα μπορείτε διορθώστε το και πάμε όσο πιο γρήγορα και σωστά μπορούμε να εξελισόμαστε...

----------


## Zakk

Άλλος που στήνει να μου κάνει παρέα?  ::

----------


## warchief

Ρε Zakk τα έχουμε πει 100++ φορές, αν ήθελες να έβαζες ψηλότερα την κεραία στον ιστό να την έβαζες εσύ....
Σκαρφαλωμένος στο βουνό πάνω στον ιστό και απο κάτω γκρεμίλα...

----------


## loser

> ΕΧΕΤΕ ΒΑΛΕΙ ΤΗΝ OMNI ΧΑΜΗΛΑ ΣΤΟ ΚΟΝΤΑΡΙ ΣΤΟ ΘΟΔΩΡΗ ΑΝΤΙ ΝΑ ΤΗ ΒΑΛΕΤΕ ΟΣΟ ΠΙΟ ΨΗΛΑ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ


μόνο που το κοντάρι δεν είναι δικό μας και ποιο πάνω έχει άλλες κεραίες(προφανέστατα αυτού που έχει και το κοντάρι). Sorry που δεν του είπαμε οκ καλά πληρώνεις εσύ όμως ώρα να μας δώσεις το καλύτερο σημείο στο κοντάρι τσάμπα................................................

----------


## Zakk

Ok έγινε  ::  
Μόνο περίμενε να πάρω τηλ τον Τάκη το φορτηγατζή να έρθρει με τη σκαλωσιά να με ανεβάσει  ::

----------


## warchief

loser: looooooooooooooooooooooooool

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Πάντα τέτοια ρε παιδίά, και που να τελειώσει και η εξεταστική τι έχει να γίνει (αύριο δηλαδή)
Άκου εκεί το ΚΟΝΤΑΡΙ 
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## MoHε-L

*Προς Zakk*

Έχουμε πει τόσες φορές ότι δεν γίνεται να τοποθετηθεί η κεραία ποιο ψηλά και δεν θέλει κανένας να το καταλάβει .
Πρέπει να βάλετε στο μυαλό σας ότι μας κάνουν χάρη που το έχουμε εκεί το AP και δεν είναι υποχρεωμένοι κάθε τόσο να τρέχουν για την πάρτη μας .

Εάν έχεις κανένα σχέδιο [ολοκληρωμένο και όχι απλά ιδέες] να το πεις .

Όταν βρήκα αυτό το μέρος πρώτα από όλα ήμουν σίγουρος ότι δεν θα είχα κανένα πρόβλημα με την εγκατάσταση του και επιπλέον δεν το τοποθέτησα για το δικό μου καλό γιατί όπως ξέρεις δεν βλέπω το σημείο από το σπίτι μου με τίποτα .

Δηλαδή ότι έχει γίνει , έχει γίνει για το κοινό καλό .  ::  

Άσε τα περί *ΝΤΟΠΙΩΝ ΦΟΙΤΗΤΩΝ* γιατί εάν κρίνω από αυτά που βλέπω και σιωπώ εδώ και 10 μήνες οι *ΝΤΟΠΙΟΙ ΦΟΙΤΗΤΕΣ* [_πλην ελαχίστων εξαιρέσεων_ ] *δεν έχουν προσφέρει ΤΙΠΟΤΑ* .

*ΕΑΝ Η ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΗ ΤΟΠΟΘΕΣΙΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΞΑΝΑ ΛΟΓΟΣ ΔΙΕΝΕΞΕΩΝ ΤΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΑΝΑΓΚΑΣΤΩ ΝΑ ΚΛΕΙΣΩ ΤΟ AP *  ::

----------


## Mika

ρε παιδια αυτο με το ντοπιοι φοιτητες νομιζω ξεκαθαριστηκε οτι ηταν αστειο. Παντελως αποτυχημενο βεβαια αλλα για τον ζακκ αστειο. οπως ειπε και ο παπασαρκ ας μην τρογωμαστε με τα ρουχα μας.

mohel καλυτερα νε εκλειψουν τετοιες απειλες γιατι μονο καλο δεν κανουν. Αν δεν ασχολουνται οι ντοπιοι φοιτητες κακο του κεφαλιου τους, εξαλλου ολα τα λεφτα στο wireless ειναι το στησιμο και ολες οι εμπειριες που αποφερει...

----------


## xpapazaf

Παιδιά, δεν βλέπω προς το παρόν να μπορούμε να κάνουμε τίποτα με την κολώνα της ΔΕΗ,διότι τα λεφτά είναι πολλά!!!
Με λίγα λόγια:
Λεφτά για
α)Ηλεκτρολόγο που θα κάνει το σχέδιο για να δώσουμε στη ΔΕΗ, ώστε 
να γίνει η αίτηση για να μπεί ρεύμα.
β)Αίτηση στη ΔΕΗ για παροχή ρεύματος
γ)Ρολόι της ΔΕΗ
δ)Αλεξικέραυνο
ε)Λοιπά...

Πιστεύω πως συνολικά θα πάει γύρω στα 1000€(και λίγα λέω).
Άρα, άς φτιάξουμε τα άλλα πρώτα, και βλέπουμε !!!

----------


## Zakk

> *Προς Zakk*
> 
> Έχουμε πει τόσες φορές ότι δεν γίνεται να τοποθετηθεί η κεραία ποιο ψηλά και δεν θέλει κανένας να το καταλάβει .
> Πρέπει να βάλετε στο μυαλό σας ότι μας κάνουν χάρη που το έχουμε εκεί το AP και δεν είναι υποχρεωμένοι κάθε τόσο να τρέχουν για την πάρτη μας .
> 
> Εάν έχεις κανένα σχέδιο [ολοκληρωμένο και όχι απλά ιδέες] να το πεις .
> 
> Όταν βρήκα αυτό το μέρος πρώτα από όλα ήμουν σίγουρος ότι δεν θα είχα κανένα πρόβλημα με την εγκατάσταση του και επιπλέον δεν το τοποθέτησα για το δικό μου καλό γιατί όπως ξέρεις δεν βλέπω το σημείο από το σπίτι μου με τίποτα .
> 
> ...


Δεκτή η γνώμη σου και εσέ αλλά και αυτών που δεν καταλαβαίνουν, αλλά προσωπικά εγώ δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι έχετε πάθει με το φαινόμενο του εγωϊσμού και πρέπει συνέχεια να τσακωνόμαστε...
Δεν έθιξα κανέναν και πιστεύω πως κανένας μας δεν έχει τέτοιες προθέσεις...
Πάλι τα ίδια θα λέμε?
Εδώ πρέπει να βρούμε χρήμα και να σκεφτούμε πως θα συνεχίσουμε(Ap εκρρεμούν, αρχιτεκτονική δικτύου, κατανομή κόμβων, και ΡΥΘΜΙΣΕΙΣ/ΕΦΑΡΜΟΓΕΣ....)...
Αυτά θέλουν δουλειά, δουλειά, δουλειά και τα λεφτά του μπαμπά για να συνεχίσουν...
Άρα μη τρωγόμαστε με χαζομάρες...
Είπα μια μ@λ@κί@ και την πήρατε σοβαρά...
Τι να πώ???
Άλλη φορά θα το γράφω και από δίπλα σαν σχόλιο
πχ. μπλα μπλα μπλα //πλάκα  :: 

Υ.Γ. Δηλαδή εγώ τώρα που έκανα δοκιμές και δεν πιάνω Θοδωρή, τι πρέπει να κάνω?
Να σας πρίξω να στήσουμε το Ap στους πυλώνες?
Έλεος...
Δεν πρέπει να το πάμε προσωπικά, απλά έκανα μια πρόταση.
Το ότι δε βλέπω σημαίνει ότι θα περιμένω είτε να μπεί ψηλότερα άν γίνεται είτε να μπεί το Ap στους πυλώνες.
Τέλος + -

----------


## MoHε-L

*Έχουμε και λέμε :*

@ mika 

Δεν είναι απειλή αλλά απλά μια προειδοποίηση .  ::  

@ xpapazaf

Χρήστο είναι λίγο δύσκολο να υλοποιηθεί η ιδέα για την κολώνα οπότε μάλλον θα μπορούσαμε να βρούμε κάποιο άλλο σημείο για το επόμενο AP που να καλύπτει την περιοχή του Zakk αλλά και την δικιά μου .  ::  

@ Zakk

Zakk δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να δεις σήμα από τον Άγιο Θόδωρα γιατί υπάρχουν τα δέντρα μπροστά που κόβουν όλο το σήμα.  ::

----------


## Zakk

> *Έχουμε και λέμε :*
> @ xpapazaf
> 
> Χρήστο είναι λίγο δύσκολο να υλοποιηθεί η ιδέα για την κολώνα οπότε μάλλον θα μπορούσαμε να βρούμε κάποιο άλλο σημείο για το επόμενο AP που να καλύπτει την περιοχή του Zakk αλλά και την δικιά μου .  
> 
> @ Zakk
> 
> Zakk δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να δεις σήμα από τον Άγιο Θόδωρα γιατί υπάρχουν τα δέντρα μπροστά που κόβουν όλο το σήμα.


Συμφωνώ guys...
Ήδη έχω αρχίσει και σκέφτομαι για πιθανά σημεία, και θα έλεγα να κάνετε και εσείς το ίδιο γιατί ο εξοπλισμός μου περιμένει  :: 
Πάντως πώς θα μπορούσα να βοηθήσω με το θέμα ιστού στον Αγιο Θόδωρα μιας και όλα εκεί στηρίζονται και δε θα αντέξει σίγουρα 1 omni?
-Να ξέρετε ότι αρκετά παιδια έχουν δηλώσει ενδιαφέρον-
Ποιός είναι ο υπεύθυνος μπάς και μπορέσουμε ρε παιδιά να βάλουμε άλλη μια πάνω πάνω στο κοντάρι (θα φέρω αλβανό  ::  )?
Δεν ξέρω ίσως τον ξέρω ή εγώ ή ο father μου μπορεί να κάνει κάτι και να μας δώσουν ιστό πχ για το θρόνο...

----------


## MoHε-L

Δεν είναι θέμα το να βάλουμε άλλη μια η και άλλες 10 omni στον ιστό. ::  
Τον ιδιοκτήτη τον ξέρω πολύ καλά και έχω το ελεύθερο να βάλω ΟΤΙ θέλω εκεί επάνω .
Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι πιο πάνω όπως θα έχεις δεις τις *φωτογραφίες* υπάρχουν *κεραίες από τον ραδιοφωνικό του σταθμό* και εάν πλησιάσουμε εκεί την κεραία μας θα έχουμε προβλήματα .
Η βύθιση που θα προκαλέσουν τα* 100 watt από τα 4 δίπολα* του θα είναι αρκετή με αποτέλεσμα να μην ακούει τίποτα το AP .  ::  
Αυτό είναι ο λόγος που η omni μπήκε εκεί και όχι ποιο πάνω .
Εάν δεν υπήρχαν τα δέντρα από τα δεξιά του ιστού τότε όλα θα ήταν OK .
Μια πολύ καλή αλλά σχετικά ακριβή , ριψοκίνδυνη και μερακλίδικη λύση την οποία όμως μπορώ να κατασκευάσω είναι το να μπει ένα AP κάτω από τον θρόνο με φωτο βολταϊκά στοιχεία .  ::  
Τότε σίγουρα από το εν λόγο βουνό θα μπορούσαμε να καλύψουμε άνετα άλλα *20% την πόλης μας* . 
Έχω κάνει διάφορες μετρήσεις από την ψηλότερη πολυκατοικία της Τρίπολης που έχει line of site με το βουνό και πάλι τα δέντρα δεν επιτρέπουν στο σήμα να περάσει .
Οπότε η μόνη λύση είναι το αυτόνομο AP στον θρόνο .
Μην προτρέξετε και πείτε να απλώσουμε Μπαλαντέζα γιατί εκεί επάνω γίνονται πολύ συχνά επιδρομές με σκοπό την καταστροφή των εγκαταστάσεων των ραδιοφωνικών σταθμών και επιπλέον δεν επιτρέπετε να υπάρχει έτσι αυθαίρετα ένα καλώδιο κατά μήκος του δάσους .
Σίγουρα όταν κάποιος αντιληφθεί το AP θα προσπαθήσει να το καταστρέψει .  ::  
Δεν είναι κρίμα να πάνε όλα χαμένα ?  ::  
Εάν νομίζεται ότι μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάποια τέτοια κατασκευή [λεφτά] τότε εδώ είμαι εγώ .  ::  

* ΥΓ Και μην πει κανένας να κόψουμε τα δέντρα…*

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

> Δεν είναι απειλή αλλά απλά μια προειδοποίηση .


Για το καλό όλων μας θα ήταν προτιμότερο να μην υπάρχουν τέτοιου είδους προειδοποιήσεις - απειλές. 
Δεν οδηγούν πουθενά και το μόνο που μας κάνουν είναι κακό.
Δεν θέλω να ξαναδώ τσακωμούς όπως στο παρελθόν. Ας κρατήσουμε πολιτισμένους τόνους *για το καλό του δικτύου.* Όλοι λίγο πολύ τρέχουμε και όλοι έχουμε βάλει το λιθαράκι μας.




> Zakk δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να δεις σήμα από τον Άγιο Θόδωρα γιατί υπάρχουν τα δέντρα μπροστά που κόβουν όλο το σήμα.


Με πρόχειρη δοκιμή που έγινε με τον pan-pan παλαιότερα στο σπίτι του Πέτρου, έβλεπε Άγιο Θεόδωρα και πιάσαμε και σήμα. Βέβαια την κεραία δεν την είχαμε στερεώσει, αλλά την κρατάγαμε στα μπράτσα μας (ναι, αυτά τα μεγάλα και στιιβαρά  ::  ), οπότε υποθέτω ότι δεν θα έχει πρόβλημα. Βέβαια αυτό θα εξακριβωθεί από εβδομάδα όταν και θα γυρίσω Τρίπολη, οπότε και θα κάνουμε δοκιμές.




> ΥΓ Και μην πει κανένας να κόψουμε τα δέντρα…


Μπορούμε να τα κάψουμε ! ! !  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------

